# Logorrhea of a Madman



## Dante B. (Aug 31, 2003)

First, my "before" pictures:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=5254

I'll set everything straight later in terms of what I'm trying to do (as I never truly know, myself).

For the main part, this is for my eyes, so that I can keep track of what I'm doing. Generally, I do whatever I please until I get sick of it, then I move on to something else. So you won't here me stating "here's what I'll be doing for the next ten weeks."

If I wanted to do nothing but jumping-jacks for two weeks, by glorious Hell, that's what I'd do. 

As of recently, I've been lifting with my (mental) health in mind, so I do what I'm going to enjoy (plus, I'm training around several ailments/injuries).

I love push/pull splits as I can train a given bodypart several times per week, and have moved away from that for the past two weeks. But, I'm itching to do another push/pull split, so that's what I'm going for.

As of now I'm still working out the details. I'm planning, however, on getting away with as much volume as I can, so I'll be keeping my caloric intake high.


----------



## Dante B. (Aug 31, 2003)

Thinking to myself:

This will be done ROB-style, so I won't be keeping track of weights (and at this point, due to said injuries, I can't lift as heavy as I'd like to, anyhow, so why train with loads which would only serve to aggravate the condition).

Day 1: Push V1
Quads: 5 sets of Sumo Squats/10 reps
5 sets of (machine) Hack Squats: 10 Reps

Chest:  4 sets of Bench Presses/8-10
4 sets of Dips/8-10

Calves: 5 sets of Calf Presses/10 reps
5 sets of Calf Raises/10 Reps

Shoulders: 4 sets of Push Presses/8-10 reps
4 sets of standing one-arm lateral/ 8-10 reps

Triceps: 4 sets of Close-grip Benches/8-10 reps
4 sets of Skull Crushers/ 8-10 reps


Day 2: Pull V1
Hamstrings 5 sets of Good Mornings/8-10 reps
5 sets of Leg Curls/8-10 reps
6 sets total for Abbductor/Adductor/8-10 reps (unlike most men, I love doing these, and will start from a near full-split position).

I need to bring up my hams to match my quads, so they'll be getting some extra volume.

Back/TrapsShrugs: 4 sets/8-10. God, I fucking hate shrugs. Too boring. However, for now I can no longer perform Hanging Cleans (which I absolutely adore), due to my bicep tendon.

But, knowing me, I'll try them regardless (been trying to find a good brace for my arms, but I have yet to find one).

Not certain as to what I'll be doing, as of this moment.



Biceps4 sets of Wide-grip Barbell Curls/8-10
4 sets Dumbell Preacher Curls/8-10

Abs Whatever that floats my fancy.


Day 3: Push V2
Quads: 5 sets of Sumo Squats/10 reps
5 sets of (machine) Reverse Hack Squats: 10 Reps

Chest:  4 sets of Incline Dumbell Presses/8-10
4 sets of Dips/8-10

Calves: 5 sets of Reverse Calf Raises/10 reps
5 sets of Calf Raises/10 Reps

Shoulders: 4 sets of Dumbell Presses/8-10 reps
4 sets of Reverse Incline Flyes/ 8-10 reps

Triceps: 4 sets of Close-grip Benches/8-10 reps
4 sets of Skull Crushers/ 8-10 reps

Day 4: Push V2

Hamstrings 5 sets of Good Mornings/8-10 reps
5 sets of Leg Curls/8-10 reps
6 sets total for Abbductor/Adductor/8-10 reps.


Back/TrapsShrugs or Hanging Cleans/8-10

Not certain, yet.

Biceps4 sets of Standard-grip Barbell Curls/8-10
4 sets Reverse Preacher Curls/8-10

Abs Whatever I'm in the mood for.


Repeat. I'll take days off whenever I sense the need. This is how I train, always. If I feel like lifting, then I don't care if it's my "day off," I'm going to get in there and tear shit up.

It makes me feel good


----------



## katie64 (Sep 15, 2003)

OMG...............yikes, nice socks Dante, lol..................sorry I had to.............


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 30, 2003)

Don't be hating on my socks  

Well, I forgot to update this journal, but I have been updating one here:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?act=ST&f=10&t=5498&

Now, I can keep this journal going here and there. Would have been too much of a pain to cut and paste everything.


----------

